# Oil spill hits MY home :(



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

well, I guess I now have an idea how those in the Gulf feel. 

I sleep next to my window. I wake up in the middle of the night w/ my nostrils just burning. There is a lot of road construction going on in my area so I thought that was it....

Nope, we have a massive oil spill/leak flowing into a creek and into my beloved Kalamazoo River where I grew up fishing Smallmouth Bass. The River dumps into Lake Michigan...so this could get ugly. At least they have the valves shut off and it shouldn't go on forever. 

They are trying to put together some make-shift animal rescue groups today. I have to work but I'm going to try to get over and help later. If anyone has any advice...let me know. This is a horrible accident for my area. They've already shown Canadian Geese covered in Oil on the news. 

My heart especially goes out to the Gulf now. God help us. 

battlecreekenquirer.com | The Enquirer | Battle Creek news, community, entertainment, yellow pages and classifieds. Serving Battle Creek, Michigan


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow! I live in Illinois and just love Michigan. So sorry to hear this. I don't really have any good advice just prayers for the area. I just know which everyone knows dawn dishwashing detergent for the poor birds.
Please update us on the situation. Keeping up a good thought for the area!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of this! How awful! I think it's great that you are going to help with the animal rescue....how heartbreaking. :frown:

Keep us posted on how things go.....


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I swear, if our Governor doesn't get off her butt and get down here(its about 45 minutes from Lansing), I'm gonna get pissed. 

Local leadership will get absolutely steamrolled by the company responsible for this...seriously, she needs to get down here so we all don't get raked over. 

The spokeslady told us on the news last night that they were "sorry for the inconvenience this has created for the area." I wanted to break my TV.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh wow. I'm so sorry. It makes me feel better that there are good upstanding people willing to donate their time and efforts when they are needed. Keep us updated please!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

just hit the Detroit Free Press. 

My guess is that this may go National. I hope it does. 

Fumes from 840,000-gallon oil leak creep over Battle Creek | freep.com | Detroit Free Press


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah, its not good. I grew up about 2 blocks from the Kalamazoo and spent many a day messing around in that river. The Smallmouth fishing is(or was :frown excellent. There were days we would catch and release over 100 Smallmouth easily. I stopped at the River the other night and oil was just flowing...tar balls everywhere and there is this "sheen" on the river like you see when gas spills. The bank is black about 3 feet up the sides(the river was really high from recent storms and has went down)....I hear our Congressman Schauer is trying to get President Obama to come over today because he will be in Detroit for some Automotive deal. I hope he does. 

The Oil Company wasn't letting anyone help earlier...they just pushed us away...but now, as I understand it, the EPA is taking over so there may be more opportunity to help. They have a Church in my area set up for the Animal Rescue and they are looking for donations ranging from Dish Soap to Tarps to help catch the Geese(as I understand it, the Canadian Geese are getting the worst of it now)...I'm heading over to see what they need most...I'll probably head to Sam's Club and get them as much Dawn Dish soap as they can take. 

Its heartbreaking guys. You never really understand it until it hits your home.

thanks for listening.


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

I saw this on HLN news. Its horrible. I'm so sorry.:frown:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

The Colbert repor' even had it on! Wow! Hope alls going well!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

our news had it too.....i am so sorry about this...

you have such a big heart, kevin....i know you'll do whatever you can to help....it is very sad when things like this happen...


----------

